# Upland Slam info up



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/1450

Still don't understand why we're having anything to do with pheasants, the long tail thing doesn't exist in Utah our DWR doesn't manage for pheasants.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wonder if they will release pheasants on the Carr Fork WMA again this year, or what's left of it anyway after the fire last week.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I read somewhere that the utah wild pheasant population is great. Thats why we dont restrict tags or have to manage for them.


----------

